# Game 26: Washington Wizards @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*​
*Washington Wizards* 9-14 @ *Denver Nuggets* 12-13

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET Wednesday, December 21, 2005
*TV:* Comcast, Altitude
*Location:* The Pepsi Center, Denver, CO

*Washington Wizards*






































*Projected Washington Wizards Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 0 Gilbert Arenas PG 6-4 210 1/6/82 Arizona 
*SG* - 6 Antonio Daniels PG 6-4 205 3/19/75 Bowling Green
*SF* - 1 Jared Jeffries SF 6-11 230 11/25/81 Indiana
*PF* - 4 Antawn Jamison F 6-9 225 6/12/76 North Carolina
*C* - 33 Brendan Haywood C 7-0 268 11/27/79 North Carolina

*Washington Wizards Reserves*
3 Caron Butler SF 6-7 217 3/13/80 Connecticut 
24 Jarvis Hayes SF 6-8 220 8/9/81 Georgia 
36 Etan Thomas FC 6-9 260 4/1/78 Syracuse 
52 Calvin Booth C 6-11 231 5/7/76 Penn State 
7 Chucky Atkins PG 5-11 160 8/14/74 South Florida

*Washington Wizards Players Stats:*










*Washington Wizards Head Coach:*








*Eddie Jordan*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 7 Greg Buckner 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
8 Earl Watson PG 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*​SG Greg Buckner Knee *questionable*
C Marcus Camby Sprained right hand *questionable*
G Earl Boykins Strained left hamstring *questionable* 
Nene Hilario
Bryon Russell​
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*​
Wizards fans and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: 

All Wizards fans are more than welcomed to participate and post your feelings regarding the Wizards/Nuggets game here! Good luck :cheers: :clap: 

Wizards are hot and cold. The Nuggets are hot and cold. I hope coming back home and having a few days off will help the Nuggets recuperate. We are riddled with injuries and losing so many games can't be good for team morale. The Pepsie Center has been our safe have this year. I hope it remains that way. We have been tested and beaten. Now we need to regroup and get healthy. It took a great game by the Nuggets to win in Washington. Along with a great block on Arenas to end the game by Camby. So I'm sure this is going to be dog fight.

let's go Nuggets! :cheers: :clap: :banana: :clap:


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

Nuggs better win


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone else notice that the Nuggets are catching teams on losing streaks? We have beat some. However we have lost a lot too. The Cavs, The Nets, and now the Wizards are coming in to Denver after a loss. I just hope we can keep them losing. As of late teams on losing streaks are beating the Nuggets. This is not a good sign.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Natedagreat12 said:


> Nuggs better win


Yep I'm with you on that.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Hopefully we'll have a deeper bench than we had for the last game.

I can't believe Karl didnt' use Vo OR Hodge with such a short bench.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I wanna see Hodge play. I don't know if they just wanna keep him a well kept secret in other teams' eyes as trade bait, but we played 7 guys last game! Just put the kid in!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone else really anxious about this up coming game ? I think it's really important for Denver to get a win tonight. The one thing the Nuggets have proven all season is they are a top notch home court team. We need that to continue and string together some wins at home.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow just noticed something Brendan Haywood, of the Wizards leads the league in FG% 56.209.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's almost game time folks!

Nuggets and Wizards round 2.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

I believe Butler will be starting over Jeffries in this game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

byrondarnell66 said:


> I believe Butler will be starting over Jeffries in this game.


Good to see Butler coming on. I'm suprised Butler is playing the SF position. I always though of him as a SG.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Sorry 23AJ, Butler will be starting at the 2 spot. Daniels not starting.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Sorry 23AJ, Butler will be starting at the 2 spot. Daniels not starting.


Oh okay that makes more sense to me. Thats okay by the way. Butler is somebody I would like the Nuggets to take a look at. However if hes starting he probably wouldnt be on the trade block anytime soon.

Is Daniels out due to an injury?


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Nah Daniels is fine, Eddie Jordan is determined that Jarred Jeffries is starting.  . Good luck tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Nah Daniels is fine, Eddie Jordan is determined that Jarred Jeffries is starting.  . Good luck tonight.


I see, well Daniels is a good player in is his own right. However I just like the game Butler has especially when he is hot from the outside. He is also very tough minded. I thought he had a great game the other night against the Lakers and Kobe.

Yeah good luck to you too, obviously both teams need a win bad.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Any Nuggets fans going to be posting during the game? I'm not going to be able to myself. Going to be watching the game though. I'll post my thoughts on how the game went later tonight. Or tomorrow.

Let's go Nuggets! :clap: :banana: :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

hey, i'm here. just frustrating to watch.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I have no doubt that we'll make the playoffs, given the caliber of the conference, but this team is mediocre right now. There isn't a consistent effort. 

One night we can't rebound. The next we can't hit shots. The next we can't play defense. Tonight we couldn't hit free throws. 

It's hard to blame injuries when we're losing these games like this. I just don't see a consistent pace or focus out on the court. 

I'm starting to question some things with Coach Karl. I think he's done a good job, but what the hell happened from the last half of last season to this season? On top of that, there are some problem areas that don't seem to be getting addressed, such as missed layups, shot selection, and defensive rotations. I'm really not a big fan of Karl's lineup rotations. They don't make sense to me, including the timing of when he puts people in and pulls them out. I also feel like he plays favorites with some guys. 


I don't know what the problem is, but it's starting to get old now. The least you can expect after last season is a consistent effort, and that's not happening. We aren't playing like a playoff team. Playoff team's play quick - the team cliques on the court and everyone moves with a snap. This team seems one, sometimes two steps behind. 

We've made the playoffs two years straight. At this point, we need to get to the second round. You don't do that by playing mediocre basketball and getting a low seed. Honestly, I think there's about zero chance that we don't win the division, but mediocre play opens the door for those kinds of possibilities. I won't start panicking until the three-quarter mark, but this **** has gotta get turned around.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

What happened in the 3rd quarter?

From the box score, it looks like the Nuggets played a lot of 4 smalls and 1 big lineups. Is that the case?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> What happened in the 3rd quarter?
> 
> From the box score, it looks like the Nuggets played a lot of 4 smalls and 1 big lineups. Is that the case?


From what I saw there wasn't a whole lot of small ball. I didn't watch the whole thing because I would get frustrated and turn the channel for a few minutes. 

I don't really remember specifically what happened in the third. I know Arenas starting hitting a lot of shots. We basically sleep walked through the whole game.


The game is being recast, so I'll try to pick up what happened in the third if I can stomach it.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Arenas was just flat out unconscious in the closing minutes. Melo looked like he was ready to play at that point, too, but it was too late by then, and we needed stops, anyways. Just so many stupid plays. A dumb technical, throwing the ball away, a couple missed layups, they looked like a bad junior varisty squad out there in the second half. If the Wizards do anything even close to taking care of the ball last night, then it's not even a game.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I didn't watch but the final minutes of the game, but I noticed some things.

Our defense was NOT rotating at all, leaving uncontested shots. The FT were horrid, the layups weren't there (LAYUPS!!!).

I like Karl, but it does seem as if his attitude is hurting the team. Not playing Vo puts a bug in people's ears that if he can bench a starter adn not play him at all, then he can bench anybody at any given time. Not playing Hodge OR Kleiza is frustrating, too. Use your bench coach, that's what it's there for.

One thing that gets me is the passive attitude of some of our players. Not to nitpick, but last night Elson played 11 minutes (a seven footer), and was the only person on the team NOT to have ANY rebounds. How can a seven footer NOT get ANY rebounds? It's ridiculous. Rebounding is all heart and hustle. I love Elson, but dang, he needs to give a better effort, as does everybody.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> From what I saw there wasn't a whole lot of small ball. I didn't watch the whole thing because I would get frustrated and turn the channel for a few minutes.



lol, I did the same thing. then turn it back on 2 minutes later.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*box score*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Andre Miller had a great game. Had some dazzling plays on top of that. Did anyone see him take three Wizards on the baseline and put in a beautiful reverse lay up ? He floated from one side of the basket to the other. It was a special play.

*Andre Miller Game Stats*

*16 Points on 8 For 12 Shooting 11 Assists 4 Rebounds and 1 steal.*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cant forget Cambys night- Great game by him.

*23 Points 11 rebounds, 6 steals and 4 blocked shots.*


----------

